

What it takes to get great after you've got good. - DDR0
http://ddr0.github.com/discussions/Beyond%20Practise.html

======
inetsee
This sounds like a discussion of Deliberate Practice by someone who's never
heard of Deliberate Practice.
"[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Practice_(learning_method)#Deli...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Practice_\(learning_method\)#Deliberate_practice)

~~~
DDR0
I'd never heard of that definition of it. I think the text linked is a bit
more approachable, and emphasizes the feedback part of Deliberate Practise to
a greater degree. The Wikipedia is dense, to say the least.

